

Show HN: I built an app to manage your meds - MIT_Hacker
http://www.nightingaleapp.com/#home

======
yefim
A bit OT, but I love the gif on the site. Much more elegant than a video and
renders perfectly on mobile.

~~~
ambiate
Agreed. Work restricts youtube/vimeo 80% of the time. Next, we use Pentium D
computers for programming. Finally, looks great.

I wish more people would use gifs rather than videos. If you can convey your
message without audio, cheers to you.

------
spne
I like your design, but I think you need some copy on privacy and data
security. For physician access, how do you handle HIPAA compliance? It would
be good to mention this on the front page, at least under the "For Physicians"
section.

------
halisaurus
This is super similar to a (now defunct) SMS-based medication reminder
application called GetMinders. I have confidence that this type of service
could be useful, but I think taking medication is one (small) part of a larger
problem of comprehensive medical treatment management. I'd really like to see
someone tackle patient/doctor relationships in a project management type of
tool. This would be better served as a piece of that larger platform.

------
MIT_Hacker
Hey guys,

My friend and I built this over the last couple of months and have been having
a ton of fun testing this out with some elderly users! Feel free to drop us a
line at founders@nightingaleapp.com

Thanks!

~~~
cpursley
Cool. Is this based on Lungo.js ?

~~~
MIT_Hacker
JQM actually!

------
pradeep122
Do you have plans to release a less feature-rich version for an international
release? I could really use such an app to manage my own meds !

~~~
MIT_Hacker
Hey Pradeep!

The only reason why I haven't published it internationally was because of
language issues. Drop me a line at delian@nightingaleapp.com and I can figure
out where it would be appropriate to publish.

